# MBGFC Outboard Shootout



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

2nd Annual MBGFC Outboard Shootout. Online registration at mbgfc.org

$500 per boat, unlimited anglers, $7,500 first place (based on 20 boats). $500 1st place Tuna, Dolphin, Wahoo plus optional cash awards

How to see lots of PFF'ers out there!

I am happy to answer any questions. 

Thanks! 

Jim


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Gonna be rough Cox, you taking the Scout out?


----------

